# Étude postbac developpeur Mac



## Skyler (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjours à tous !!

Bon voila ma question est simple, je suis actuellement en seconde et je compte m'orienter vers un Bac S.
Et je voudrais savoir quelles sont les possibiliter d'étude postbac pour developpeur mac (Iphone) .

Merci d'avance à tous .


----------



## grumff (4 Janvier 2010)

Avant de songer à être développeur mac, il faut déjà songer à être développeur tout court. Quand tu sais développer pour une plateforme, s'adapter à une nouvelle ne pose pas de réelle difficulté, si ce n'est d'avoir un peu de temps pour ça.
Bref, les filières pour faire de l'info, c'est les classes prépa et les écoles d'ingé, la fac via les licences info puis masters, ou les IUT info. À savoir que, domaine du web mis à part, les profils les plus recherchés en info sont généralement à bac+5.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Je rajouterai que d'ici que tu obtiennes le diplome idoine l'iPhone sera obsolète depuis un minimum de 5 ans...

En fait la difficulté c'est de se mettre à jour fréquemment question technique de programmation.
En effet en 1998-2000 je tenais un petit site web, mais je n'ai pas mis à jour mes connaissances du coup je ne sais plus faire un site pour l'instant...

Du courage, tu en auras besoin


----------



## grumff (4 Janvier 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Je rajouterai que d'ici que tu obtiennes le diplome idoine l'iPhone sera obsolète depuis un minimum de 5 ans...
> 
> En fait la difficulté c'est de se mettre à jour fréquemment question technique de programmation.
> En effet en 1998-2000 je tenais un petit site web, mais je n'ai pas mis à jour mes connaissances du coup je ne sais plus faire un site pour l'instant...
> ...



Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes.  Si tu veux que ton site passe sous IE, t'as intérêt à coder comme il y a 10 ans.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Tape-toi le C/C++ ainsi que le Java et la t'es sur d'en avoir pour au moins 20 ans... les valeurs sur te dis-je


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2010)

Après tu peux apprendre le COBOL, c'est toujours prisé dans les banques et y'a pas beaucoup de concurrence


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Quoi ? Le Cobol est encore utilisé de nos jours ? Je le pensais révolu depuis une décennie !!


----------



## GrayStorm (5 Janvier 2010)

Hou là non, je programme encore en COBOL sur gros systèmes régulièrement.
Et en effet, y a bien moins de concurrence qu'en JAVA


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Je l'ai pratiqué pendant très longtemps . A-t-il évolué ou est-ce toujours aussi verbeux ?


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Quoi ? Le Cobol est encore utilisé de nos jours ? Je le pensais révolu depuis une décennie !!



Bladrak l'utilise encore sur cartes perforées, c'est dire !


----------



## GrayStorm (5 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Je l'ai pratiqué pendant très longtemps . A-t-il évolué ou est-ce toujours aussi verbeux ?


 
Comme disait le prof à l'AFPA : Un programme COBOL sans 1 millions de MOVE est un programme suspect !

Il n'a pas changé depuis 1985 il me semble (en tout cas sur MVS) et reste tel qu'on l'aime ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Après tu peux apprendre le COBOL, c'est toujours prisé dans les banques et y'a pas beaucoup de concurrence



Perso je travaille en finance et ai eu l'occasion de travailler dans des banques, et jamais entendu parler du COBOL  Moi il s'appelait PASCAL le premier qui m'a mis sur les rails


----------



## grumff (5 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Quoi ? Le Cobol est encore utilisé de nos jours ? Je le pensais révolu depuis une décennie !!


Vu tout ce qui a été écrit avec ce langage, il risque d'être encore utilisé pendant un bout de temps.


----------



## GrayStorm (6 Janvier 2010)

Et ça continue en particulier avec le combiné gagnant à la mode en ce moment : COBOL-DB2 coté MVS et Java coté poste client (et des trucs au milieu surement mais c'est pas ma partie). IBM sur ce coup là a assuré comme jamais.
Par exemple, l'énorme projet "Usine retraite" qui arrive à son terme d'ici fin 2011 il me semble (commencé en 2005 ?).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Par exemple, l'énorme projet "Usine retraite" qui arrive à son terme d'ici fin 2011 il me semble (commencé en 2005 ?).



J'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur ce projet. Des pistes ???


----------



## ipascm (6 Janvier 2010)

Tiens Tiens...bah je suis justement aussi sur "l'usine retraite"...


----------



## GrayStorm (6 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> J'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur ce projet. Des pistes ???


 
Voir MP 



ipascm a dit:


> Tiens Tiens...bah je suis justement aussi sur "l'usine retraite"...


 
"Usine" qui porte bien son nom ...


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> J'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur ce projet. Des pistes ???



Est-ce que tu portes des bretelles et es-tu barbu au moins ?


----------



## ipascm (6 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Voir MP
> 
> 
> 
> "Usine" qui porte bien son nom ...


 

 Vous êtes sur quelle brique par simple curiosité. perso, je n'ai pas de bretelle et ne suis pas barbu !


----------



## GrayStorm (6 Janvier 2010)

Je suis plutôt coté Groupe utilisateur, dans l'équipe étude responsable de la mise en place des briques producteurs ... mais on produit aussi la brique GRECCO (c'est le nom interne, je suis pas sur que ça soit le nom public), celle qui gère le recouvrement. 
Je n'ai rien développé sur l'UR en fait, juste le plaisir de la recette.

Les barbus sont sur Unix il parait ... (en tout cas, c'est là que j'ai rencontré les plus autistes en infos)


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Je suis plutôt coté Groupe utilisateur, dans l'équipe étude responsable de la mise en place des briques producteurs ... mais on produit aussi la brique GRECCO (c'est le nom interne, je suis pas sur que ça soit le nom public), celle qui gère le recouvrement.
> Je n'ai rien développé sur l'UR en fait, juste le plaisir de la recette.
> 
> Les barbus sont sur Unix il parait ... (en tout cas, c'est là que j'ai rencontré les plus autistes en infos)



Ha oui ? Moi ce sont les gens sur COBOL et PACBASE qui m'ont foutu la trouille de ma vie ...   

Bon on plaisante, l'essentiel c'est d'aimer ce qu'on fait. Et tiens j'ai bossé dans un domaine pas trop loin il y a quelques années, l'assurance-crédit (le reste de ma carrière de dev étant plutôt industrie ...). Mais on faisait du C


----------



## GrayStorm (7 Janvier 2010)

Pfffiiiou du C en info de gestion, ça doit être spécial !


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Pfffiiiou du C en info de gestion, ça doit être spécial !



Oui mais ça pulse ! Ils ont pas voulu qu'on fasse de l'assembleur 

Maintenant je bosse dans la gestion des temps/planification, toujours en C.


----------



## GrayStorm (7 Janvier 2010)

C'était pour des traitements systèmes non ? Parce que pour du batch "fonctionnel", à maintenir ça doit pas être marrant tous les jours


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> C'était pour des traitements systèmes non ? Parce que pour du batch "fonctionnel", à maintenir ça doit pas être marrant tous les jours



Ha j'ai pas dit que c'était marrant 

Et je me suis juré dans les années 80 de ne jamais faire de cobol ...  Pari tenu !

Et puis les Kobolds, ce sont de sales créatures qui ne rapportent que quelques misérables points d'expériences ! :rateau:


----------



## GrayStorm (7 Janvier 2010)

Ouais ma seule chance de ne plus faire de COBOL c'est de ne plus développer et de m'en tenir à de l'analyse pure et dure ... pas gagné pour le moment


----------

